# 12 weeks gender? help please x



## Poppymist_BC

hi ladies 

so I have had my 12 week scan I don't find out the gender until 17 weeks I am now 14 weeks any way I have been looking into all the different theories and I cant make head nor tail of them. I am a mummy of 5 boys this is defo my last baby I am happy regardless of gender as long as my baby is happy and healthy after going through some life changing health issues last year myself. Any way I will update in 3 weeks but would like to get some other opinions on the lil miracle bubba. 

thank you
 



Attached Files:







12wksBC1.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 32









12wksBC2.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## babymamaagain

I can't see a nub, but I'm leaning towards boy with that skull (little too early for that method though lol)


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Thank you, I know it means nothing really but I've been having girl gender dreams but don't kNow whether that's just wishful thinking! I have 5 boys so kinda already think boy due to that fact but thought I'd ask for your guesses xx


----------



## Stormynights

I'd guess boy too, for no other reason than gut instinct. It'd be nice to have a little girl after that many boys though! :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm going to guess girl for you!!


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Thank you ladies I'm thrilled to be having this lil miracle at all BT would really like to have this bubba be a girl for no other reason but my DH has always wanted to have a lil daddy's girl x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Poppymist_BC

I can't wait to update you ladies in 3 weeks eeeeks xxx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I can't see nothing that points to either gender so think you still have 50/50 chance, hope you hear what you want to in three weeks time :)


----------



## Wish85

It's a total guess not based on anything as the pics don't give much away but I'll say girl xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Not seeing any clues but going to add a pink vote for you just for a little luck!!:)


----------



## Poppymist_BC

I really just want a happy healthy baby but I do hope and pray that your good luck votes for a lil pink girlie comes true for my ever so wanting DH. Xx


----------



## BrendaJ

Not sure, do you have an earlier scan? Maybe between 6-9 weeks?


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Any one else wanna hazard a guess? I have 2 weeks til I find out and growing more and more impatient lolxxxx


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Brenda I have and early one but I think I was like 5 weeks 6 days or some thing I'll post it in a sec x


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Here you go Brendaj this is the one and only early scan I have.
 



Attached Files:







6wksBC1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Poppymist_BC

here you go ladies this is another 12 week pic that for some reason didn't upload with the originals I uploaded.
 



Attached Files:







12wksBC3.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BrendaJ

Poppymist_BC said:


> Here you go Brendaj this is the one and only early scan I have.



Based on the Ramzi method which I know very little of, my hypothesis is BOY! I will add a picture that I found online that depicts why I think it's a boy based on your earlier scan!

P.S. you see my avatar pic on the left? It was suggested to me I was having a girl, and it was correct because I had blood drawn to verify the sex of my baby!!! It was indeed a baby girl!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2776.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Thank you Brendaj I am happy with whatever I am having BUT I hope you are wrong for my DH's sake bless him this is my last bubba and he defo wants a girl xxxxx


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Does any one else wanna hazard a guess? I've posted 4 pics throughout this thread I am so impatient haha I am finding out this Sunday but wondered if any of you gorgeous people wanted to hazard a last minute guess?? X


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Just found out we are having a girl. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## BrendaJ

Yay!!! I'm glad I was wrong!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------

